# I have the worst breeder ever.. (Rant)



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay so I'm getting my filly through a family member... Who always claims she is so professional about everything she does yada-yada... But she doesn't answer anything I have to ask or say about the horse I'm buying from her! Like My horse was born April 5th and I don't get her until September sometime and when I asked her how my horse was doing she acted as though I shouldn't be asking because it isn't my horse or something! She was like, "Why is she asking about that horse?"... Because I'm buying it?! I think I should be able to ask for a 4 month progress report. Anyways I haven't seen pictures of my filly since I met her when she was only 2 months old. 
I don't know why this family member is being so irrational to me... She treats all of her other horse buyers like gold. I guess it's just her trying to screw me over because she's family. 
Ever since me wanting this horse she's gossiped to everyone else about me to my other family members... Trying to make me and my horse look worthless. I know she was hoping I'd back out of the deal and get my dreams crushed. She's asking me for $250 more for my filly than any of her other foals because "mine is special," I think it's just that she wants to screw me over! 
I would back out of the deal and put my money into a trustful breeder who will be open to me about my horse that I'm buying but I'm attached to this filly... She is special. She's got great temperament. 
Everything I ask about my filly is answered with a one word response.... GRRR. I swear I am never buying a horse from her again and I refuse to put in a good word for her. She hates it when anyone else besides herself has the spotlight, I'm not trying to steal her spotlight but she seems to think I do. And I know she's going to take every it of credit for the progress I make with that horse. Oh my gosh. Relatives.
Not to mention its super irritating how she asked me what I wanted to name my horse, Cabela, and she's like "oh well her name is little red." And then whenever I say 'Cabela' she says 'little red' and it sounds like we are talking about 2 different horses- it is so annoying. AND THEN she forces her kids to call my horse little red, I think to get on my nerves. It does get on my nerves but I don't show it. I just put on a smile and act happy as ever... That should make her mad right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

It doesn't make sense at all that one minute she'll talk crap about my horse and then the next she'll say it's worth $250 more than the others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You DO realize that this will not end in September when you get the horse? She will ALWAYS be looking at you critically and everything you do with the filly will be scrutinized. There are other horses out there. Personally I would tell her where to get off, and take my $$ elsewhere.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree ^. I woudn't purchase the filly off her - I don't think it will be worth your time, money or heart ache!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd run a mile. This is only a 3mo+ that as far as I can tell you have very little dealings with... IMO it sounds to me like you are more attached to the idea of this filly than the filly itself. I agree with frank, this will not end when the filly is "yours", it will continue for as long as you own this horse. I'd leg it now before getting anymore attached to the horse. 

On a side note... I don't know what type of progress you want her to give you on a youngster - there is little to nothing to be done with the horse at the moment and bar it getting bigger there is little to report progress wise.


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm considering it. I could get an older broke horse for the price she's asking for the filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would run. Especially since she's a family member, you'll never be able to get away. If you can buy a broke horse for what she's askin for the fully, I think that would be a wiser decision.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it would be better if you pass on the filly - family drama aside, it's a buyers market these days with lots of good horses out there at a good price. Hope you haven't signed a contract or left a deposit.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you give her a deposit on this filly or paid for it yet? If you did & you change your mind, she can keep your money, legally as well. If not, tell her since she isn't sending you pictures & calling the filly a different name, you have to look elsewhere for a breeder that will accommodate you. That'll teach her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

I haven't put down any money on the filly yet- thank goodness. She promised me the filly but I don't trust that and neither do some of my other family members. I've been watching Craigslist like crazy to make sure she doesn't post the filly because that's just the type of thing she would do.. I wouldn't be so paranoid if she weren't acting this way about it. But it would be best for myself to call it off and find a different horses. I'm finding that the broke horses in my area are cheaper than what she's asking for the filly. I still don't know what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Maple said:


> I'd run a mile. This is only a 3mo+ that as far as I can tell you have very little dealings with... IMO it sounds to me like you are more attached to the idea of this filly than the filly itself. I agree with frank, this will not end when the filly is "yours", it will continue for as long as you own this horse. I'd leg it now before getting anymore attached to the horse.
> 
> On a side note... I don't know what type of progress you want her to give you on a youngster - there is little to nothing to be done with the horse at the moment and bar it getting bigger there is little to report progress wise.


As far as progress- when I casually ask how my filly is doing (because she has medical embilical issues they are dealing with) It would be nice of her as a breeder to update me on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. If you are set on a young one I'm sure there are others around. I wouldn't want anything to do with her.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Not worth the annoyance. Anything great thehorse does will be due to her, and anything less than great....well you get it. Tell her yyou're looking elsewhere. She is being unprofessional and taking advantage because you're family. Not worth it IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

I've decided I don't want her filly anymore. The whole thing has been drama. She entered the mother of what was going to be my filly in the fair with a different foal because my horse wasn't good enough... But it's worth $250 more than the other foal. I just can't wrap my mind around her thinking. I decided I would purchase a horse that's already been broken. The foals around here where I live are selling for $100-$300 and she's asking $650 for a non-registered filly. I wanted her horse because she's family, she made it sound all great and wonderful at first but when I made a serious inquire she completely made the horse sound like crap and not worth it. I think she just needed something to brag about. 
I feel SO relieved to not be buying her horse anymore. I'd like to see her actually sell that horse for the price she's asking... I feel stupid for wanting it so bad when I could have gotten a great horse that's already broken and registered for a couple hundred dollars more. I told her yesterday that the deal was off and now she's acting like the filly is the greatest thing ever again and that I don't deserve it anyways -_- 
How come someone so illogical work with horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

pinkbow said:


> I've decided I don't want her filly anymore. The whole thing has been drama. She entered the mother of what was going to be my filly in the fair with a different foal because my horse wasn't good enough... But it's worth $250 more than the other foal. I just can't wrap my mind around her thinking. I decided I would purchase a horse that's already been broken. The foals around here where I live are selling for $100-$300 and she's asking $650 for a non-registered filly. I wanted her horse because she's family, she made it sound all great and wonderful at first but when I made a serious inquire she completely made the horse sound like crap and not worth it. I think she just needed something to brag about.
> I feel SO relieved to not be buying her horse anymore. I'd like to see her actually sell that horse for the price she's asking... I feel stupid for wanting it so bad when I could have gotten a great horse that's already broken and registered for a couple hundred dollars more. I told her yesterday that the deal was off and now she's acting like the filly is the greatest thing ever again and that I don't deserve it anyways -_-
> How come someone so illogical work with horses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you made a good decision...this person sounds unstable and I think if you bought this filly you would have nothing but problems.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Under the circumstances, at least you have acted logically. Hope you find a good horse soon.


----------

